# Airflow From Ac Ducts. What Is Normal? Pictures Added 8/3



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Only having the rockwood roo to compare I need to see
How much airflow is normal from the ducted ac on the outback.

On the roo if you closed the "quick cool" center we had a lot of air flow from the ducted ac. On the outback, we have a small amount of air flow from the ducts whether or not the center is open or closed. In fact closing the main duct just makes the camper hotter.

I have to put my hand near the small ducts to feel air flow. Is this normal?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

CampingRus said:


> Only having the rockwood roo to compare I need to see
> How much airflow is normal from the ducted ac on the outback.
> 
> On the roo if you closed the "quick cool" center we had a lot of air flow from the ducted ac. On the outback, we have a small amount of air flow from the ducts whether or not the center is open or closed. In fact closing the main duct just makes the camper hotter.
> ...


I always drive myself nuts with these types of tests...so I feel your pain. In our 290RLS, we have the center quick cool vents too... and then we have remote vents int the bathroom, and the bedroom.. which ar forward of the center A/C unit... there is one vent for the rear living area. I can clearly feel a difference when I close all the vents possible on the center cooling unit. I can be sitting on the sofa, and can feel the air movement, even with all the vents open... moreso when the center vents are closed. I wish I could provide a more quantitative comparison, but that's all I have.

I do think, also, that different layouts will likely have different "feels" ... since the ducts have different routes in different layouts... it doesn't mean it will be normal to feel a big difference, just because I do in mine.

Anyway... sorry to be vague... but hope it helps a little.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I went through and sealed all my vents from allowing air to escape into the roof with the aluminum duct tape. I sealed up the airbox in the roof unit as well. I also sealed off the quick cool feature. Alot of air escapes it when it is closed. Then I put Aireport vents in. I now get very good airflow through out the trailer. I also put reflectix in my windows and it stays pretty cool inside now.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

If you are referring to air coming from the round 3" duct openings in the ceiling (assuming you have an in ceiling ducted system) then that is not normal. There should be a decent airflow from all vent openings.
One thing to check is to remove the round vent covers and make sure the foil tape around the ceiling opening is intact and not allowing air to escape into the attic cavity. Another good thing to do is use foam material and foil tape and close off each end of the ceiling duct beyond the last vent opening. 
Additionally, remove the inside cover on ac, should be 4 screws. Look up inside and verify that all areas that should be taped are sealed properly to prevent cold air from blowing right back into the return side and/or flowing into ceiling cavitiy.
I did this on my system when it was brand new and greatly improved air flow. The factory (Gilligan) usually tends to overlook Q/C when taping off the a/c ducting. BTW, I used almost an entire roll of foil tape.
I hope this makes sense. If not, let ne know.
Steve


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

therink said:


> If you are referring to air coming from the round 3" duct openings in the ceiling (assuming you have an in ceiling ducted system) then that is not normal. There should be a decent airflow from all vent openings.
> One thing to check is to remove the round vent covers and make sure the foil tape around the ceiling opening is intact and not allowing air to escape into the attic cavity. Another good thing to do is use foam material and foil tape and close off each end of the ceiling duct beyond the last vent opening.
> Additionally, remove the inside cover on ac, should be 4 screws. Look up inside and verify that all areas that should be taped are sealed properly to prevent cold air from blowing right back into the return side and/or flowing into ceiling cavitiy.
> I did this on my system when it was brand new and greatly improved air flow. The factory (Gilligan) usually tends to overlook Q/C when taping off the a/c ducting. BTW, I used almost an entire roll of foil tape.
> ...


Yes Steve, I am referring to the 3" duct openings in the ceiling. There is barely any air coming out of those vents.

Thanks for the suggestions, we will try them out this week when we pick the camper up for our next trip!


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

CampingRus said:


> If you are referring to air coming from the round 3" duct openings in the ceiling (assuming you have an in ceiling ducted system) then that is not normal. There should be a decent airflow from all vent openings.
> One thing to check is to remove the round vent covers and make sure the foil tape around the ceiling opening is intact and not allowing air to escape into the attic cavity. Another good thing to do is use foam material and foil tape and close off each end of the ceiling duct beyond the last vent opening.
> Additionally, remove the inside cover on ac, should be 4 screws. Look up inside and verify that all areas that should be taped are sealed properly to prevent cold air from blowing right back into the return side and/or flowing into ceiling cavitiy.
> I did this on my system when it was brand new and greatly improved air flow. The factory (Gilligan) usually tends to overlook Q/C when taping off the a/c ducting. BTW, I used almost an entire roll of foil tape.
> ...


Yes Steve, I am referring to the 3" duct openings in the ceiling. There is barely any air coming out of those vents.

Thanks for the suggestions, we will try them out this week when we pick the camper up for our next trip!
[/quote]

No problem. What I described is likely the issue and unfortunately quite common (not just with Keystone). Let me know how you make out.
Steve


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

Even if it looks "OK", if there is any tape crumpled and sticking up, remove it and retape it so it is a smooth surface. Anything the protrude into the airflow area will impede the airflow and these setups need all the help they can get. Steve is right, you may go through a lot of tape fixing everything, but it's time well spent.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking up at AC










Area closet to rear slide. Is there supposed to be foil here?










Duct #1 in main housing, White flashing doesn't cover duct, just bad picture










Duct #2 in main housing.

Buying foil tape to bring camping friday and will adjust as needed. Seems it will be easier to see what needs to be fixed when the ac is on and cannot do that here.

Any input on the pictures?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Jenn
On duct #2, I would definitely trim up the excess rubber roof material and tape what is left to keep it from flapping in there. The excess roofing hanging down looks to be blocking air flow into duct #2. Inside the plenum you want to have smooth continuous surfaces, except for where the duct openings are. It also helps to make sure that the openings to the ducts are as smooth and wide as possible. This can all be done with good quality foil tape. They make different thicknesses and you would want the thickest you can find (not width). The thicker or heavier it is, the better it molds and sticks where you put it.
Don't forget to check all of your ceiling vent openings as well.
Good luck
Steve


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

My guess from looking at your pictures is that the duct opening is not as large as it could be. Make sure the duct opening to the plenum is as large as the plenum opening. I was able to open mine considerably, also taped up every joint, crack etc. to make sure all the air went into the ducting.


----------

